# Fayetteville/Raleigh, NC game



## smetzger (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi,

I am moving to Fayetteville and I am looking to join an existing group or start a new group.

I am mostly interested in playing D&D, but wouldn't mind playing something else ocasionally.

Send me an email: YoYoDyne at webweaver dot zzn dot com

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## smetzger (Jun 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## smetzger (Jul 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## pyrobob (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, I'm gonna be tryin to set up a chapel hill group once school starts, if thats not too far away....


----------



## Shallown (Jul 7, 2004)

Try Visiting the Hobbit Hobbyshop. When I lived there it had a good contact board and all. I grew up there and that is where I bought all my gaming stuff for years. Wish I still had some contacts there but every one I gamed with moved along as well.

With Ft bragg there it has a fairly active gaming culture.

Good luck

Later

Of course I'll be up there visiting soon since My parents live in Raeford.


----------



## Henry (Jul 7, 2004)

smetzger said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Fayetteville and I am looking to join an existing group or start a new group.
> 
> ...




Scott,

I'm afraid I can't help you with a Fayetteville Gaming group (I live in South Carolina, about two and a half hours from you), but I wanted to make you aware of the ENWorld North Carolina Gamedays that happen about three times yearly in Raleigh at NCSU campus. After you've moved and settled in, of course, we'd love to see you there. Just keep an eye open for the NC Gameday threads when they appear - the next Gameday is already set for September 25th, but I don't know if you will have moved or settled by then.

Ciao!

Henry


----------



## Elgath-Arda (Jul 8, 2004)

I shot you an email at the listed email.  Just make contact once your in the area if your looking for Forgotten Realms based 3.0/3.5 D&D.  Thanks and safe moving!


----------



## Elgath-Arda (Jul 8, 2004)

Elgath-Arda said:
			
		

> I shot you an email at the listed email.  Just make contact once your in the area if your looking for Forgotten Realms based 3.0/3.5 D&D.  Thanks and safe moving!




I apologize for the poor grammar.  Obviously should have been, ..."you're", ....not "your".  Yikes!  I'm a teacher, ....we're not supposed to make mistakes like that!


----------



## Raindog (Oct 4, 2004)

*Looking to start a group*

Hi, 
I'm looking to get a 3.5 D&D game started. My wife and I both play. I was looking for about 2-4 more players. Contact me if you are interested. So far I've had no luck at the Hobbit's gamers list.
Bill


----------



## cstyle (Oct 22, 2004)

*looking to add one or two players to a Raleigh game*

I'm running a game in raleigh that meets every other monday, 7-10pm.  Mail me if interested: cstefanick@yahoo.com


----------

